# Film about Expats - would you like to take part?



## naonoodle

Hi everyone!

I'm a student filmmaker involved in the early stages of a film about expats living in Europe, and wondered if anyone would be interested in speaking to me about their individual experiences as such? 
This would be applicable to anyone who is either already living in a foreign country, or who is considering making the move. 

If anybody thinks they may be interested and would like further details, please reply to this thread. 

Thanks in advance, I look forward to hearing from you!

Naomi


----------



## Phil Gillette

*Expat film*



naonoodle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a student filmmaker involved in the early stages of a film about expats living in Europe, and wondered if anyone would be interested in speaking to me about their individual experiences as such?
> This would be applicable to anyone who is either already living in a foreign country, or who is considering making the move.
> 
> If anybody thinks they may be interested and would like further details, please reply to this thread.
> 
> Thanks in advance, I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Naomi


Hi Naomi,
I would be interested. I am currently living in Dietzenbach, Germany (suburb of Frankfurt), I am a sociologist and doing research on American expats in Germany and Mexico.


----------



## Madame Wells

Ciao Naomi,


I'm interested in taking part in your film. I'm currently living near Cremona ,Italy.
I've lived as an expat in 4 countries. (Canada, France, Switzerland and Italy)
I studied and have a degree in film. Just let me know what I can do to help.

Ciao


----------

